# Copy-Paste problem



## jammo (Mar 4, 2013)

I tried to use copy & paste today to place a word doc in a reply and a new smaller box popped up saying I had to use Crtl/Cmd+V and hit enter. I can't figure how to do that on the keyboard.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't worry about the command just paste inside the smaller box and click submit.

The one problem I have found with that is if you are pasting a link it won't show up as a link. To paste just a link use the link tool in the top toolbar,it's the little blue round thing right next to the bullets icon.

Another way is to use the source button to the far left of the toolbar, click it then paste in the reply box. The only problem with this is you will lose any formatting from the word doc but it will show any links you had in your doc.

I hope I didn't confuse you!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 4, 2013)

You can get rid of the annoying pop-up nonsense altogether and paste directly into your post without a problem.

In your profile, click on "Edit Account Details."

Scroll down to "Preferred Editor Type"

Change "Rich Text Editor" to "BB Code Editor."

Click "Save".

It gets rid of a lot of other annoyances present when using the  "Rich Text Editor."

Don't forget to click "Save."

HTH

~Martin


----------

